# Forced Performance Lonestar Shootout May 12th, 2013. - Formally DI Palooza



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

*When* 
May 12th 2013

*Where* 
Texas Motorplex Ennis TX

*What *
¼ Mile Drag Racing, Drifting, Vendor participation, and car show. 

*Who*
Family friendly atmosphere open to anyone and everyone.

*Why*
To bring the nations fastest cars to Texas to compete at the highest level. 

*Drag Racing*
Heads up racing with multiple classes against some of the best in the nation. Winners receive custom trophies and monetary prizes. 

*Drifting *
Drifting competition coordinated by Stick to Drifting a local organization known to put on some of best drifting events in Texas. 

*Vendor Row*
Area set aside for vendors to display their goods and services to attendants. 

*Car Show*
A place where people can show off their hard work and be recognized.​
*
Unlimited Class (UNL) - $3500 in payouts​*
There are no rules run what ya brung. This class must have 8 cars for full payout any less and the payouts will be halved.


*Sport Compact Pro (SCP) - $1750 in payouts​ *

Vehicles – Open to any FWD/RWD/AWD sport compact chassis. Car must retain factory frame no limitations on exhaust or interior. 

Chassis and Suspension – Factory driver position only, wheelie bars are allowed on FWD applications.

Engine – Open to any type of import motor.

Power adders – Turbochargers (limit 76.9 single/67.9 Twins), Superchargers, and Nitrous permitted in any combination.

Drivetrain and Transmission – FWD, AWD, or RWD allowed any type of transmission allowed.

TIRES - Any DOT approved tires allowed.# Slicks limited to 26.0 x 10.5 for F/AWD and 28.0 x 10.5 for RWD or any naturally aspirated application.

*Sport Compact Street (SCS) - $1750 in payouts​ *

Vehicles – Open to any FWD/RWD/AWD sport compact chassis tagged and inspected with front interior including seats, dash, carpet, and center console. Must retain factory glass, frame, head and tail lights, and body panels to be legal for class. Full exhaust is required no cut outs or side exits allowed. N/A FWD cars are allowed to have gutted interior, modified body panels, and exhausts however they must retain the factory frame.

Chassis and Suspension – No tube chassis cars and drivers seats must be in factory location, wheelie bars are prohibited.

ENGINE – Open to any 4/6Cyl turbocharged, 2/3 Rotor turbocharged, and 8/10/12cyl naturally aspirated motors. No air cooled engines allowed. Motors swaps are permitted as long as the manufacturer remains the same.

Power adders – No restrictions on power adders. 3.2 liter and above restricted to stock turbocharger or supercharger.

Transmission – Stock Driveline configuration must be utilized, straight axles are permitted.

Tires – 4CYL AWD/RWD may use any DOT approved tire. 6cyl and 2/3 rotor vehicles must use DOT street tire with diagonal pattern, no “cheater slicks”. FWD 4CYL cars may use up to a 25.5” slick and N/A FWD may use up to a 26” slick.


*4G vs. EJ (4G/EJ) - $875 in payouts​*
Vehicles – Open to any FWD/RWD/AWD sport compact chassis tagged and inspected with front interior including seats, dash, carpet, and center console. Vehicle must retain factory glass, frame, head and tail lights, and body panels to be legal for class. Full exhaust is required no cut outs or side exits allowed.

Chassis and Suspension – Factory driver position only, wheelie bars prohibited, no tubular chassis. 

Engine – 4GXX or EJXX motors only.

Power adders – No Nitrous allowed.

Drivetrain and Transmission – FWD, AWD, or RWD allowed any type of transmission allowed.

TIRES – AWD/RWD must run DOT Street tire w/ diagonal pattern no “cheater slicks” allowed. FWD is allowed to run up to a 25” slick.


*10.5-11.5 Index - $875 in payouts​ *

CLASS DESCRIPTION – Heads up sportsman tree (.500) class for any RWD, AWD or FWD import or domestic vehicle. No restrictions on engine size or type. Air-cooled entries allowed.# No restriction on power adder type or combination thereof. Any transmission allowed. Slicks or DOT tires allowed. Any type of exhaust allowed. Car must not be any quicker than a 10.5 ET.

*Bracket - $875 in payouts​*
CLASS DESCRIPTION - Handicap sportsman tree (.500) class for any RWD, AWD or FWD vehicle. No restrictions on engine size or type. Air-cooled entries allowed.# No restriction on power adder type or combination thereof. Any transmission allowed. Slicks or DOT tires allowed. Any type of exhaust allowed. Drivers responsible for their own dial in time.

We will be adjusting payouts for participation and/or attendance so these are just the base payouts. The unlimited class is the only class that gets cut in half if we have less than a full field all others will be at least the amount listed. 


*Sponsors!*​
If you wish to sponsor the event or become a vendor please contact [email protected] we have limited slots available and are first come first served. 

Thanks

-Michael


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Dyno day meet and greet the day before at PRT Performance in Lewisville.

1421 N. Cowan Ave, Lewisville, Texas 75057 @ 10AM.

40$ for 3 pulls.

Runt


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Advanced tickets are available on the website. If a shirt is ordered you can pick it up at the race or it will be shipped after the event if you're unable to make it. No physical ticket will be issued your name will be on a will call list at the gate.

Forced Performance Turbochargers: FP Shootout Tickets

If you're looking for a hotel here's where we have a discount setup under "lonestar shootout" most of the out of towners will be staying there.

Waxahachie hotels, Sleep Inn and Suites, hotel in Waxahachie TX

Car show Classes

Best Interior
Best Paint/Finish
Best Engine Bay
Best Display
Best Mitsubishi
Best Toyota
Best Scion 1st
Best Scion 2nd
Best Nissan
Best Mazda
Best Euro
Best Civic 1st
Best Civic 2nd
Best Other Honda 1st
Best Other Honda 2nd
Best Acura 1st
Best Acura 2nd
Best Subaru
Best Other Import (Kia, Hyundai, etc.)
Best Domestic Sports Compact
Best Domestic Car
Best Domestic Truck/SUV
Best Import Truck/SUV
Best Luxury
Best Exotic
Best Under Construction
Best Bike
Best Club Participation
Best Club Models
Best Club Representation
Best Club Participation
Best of Show - $200


----------



## runtmasterflex (Mar 8, 2010)

Trophies are ready for you to come win them. 

-Michael


----------

